# Salting



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

With my HT fisher 8' straight blade i cant get to pavement easily when the snow is packing (either from wet heavy snow or vehicles compacting it down). Would like to know what type of salt you guys run, how much salt you use as well as the million dollar question - How to price it out. This is for residentials btw. Also, when can you salt a driveway without having to plow it? Ive seen some people in other threads talking about how they went out and salted but wasn't sure how much snow or what the conditions were for this. Lemme know !


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I run white/clear salt medium chunky
I dont spread salt on a Res driveway only Icemelt


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

As Antler said, never use salt on residential as it will kill the grass and any living thing it touches. So use icemelt and unless you plan on buying generic stuff from a local store or home depot to get a low cost you can only buy in bulk from a distributor or bagged by the pallet. 

To help you out a little with application amount since your new, if you have a smartphone, Morton Salt as an app that tells you how many pounds you need based on SQFT and surface temp.

Also your in the wrong forum.


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

how should one charge when using ice melt? I would be applying with a walk spreader, dont have a poly caster.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

100-250% is what i have heard.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

No less than $25 per bag of cheap ice melt


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

When you say per bag, does that mean 25lb or 50lb bag?


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

As Antler said, never use salt on residential as it will kill the grass and any living thing it touches


if that were true then why does the grass grow so good on the roadsides in the summer ?


----------



## TehTDK (Jan 17, 2013)

WingPlow;1569715 said:


> if that were true then why does the grass grow so good on the roadsides in the summer ?


During summer the salt from winter has been washed out and away. But it is indeed true that roadsalt kills any trees, plants etc that is close to it, or get subjected to it. The salt drains all the water out of the plant effectively scorching it.

"Salting" without using roadsalts is indeed possible, but sadly at a higher cost on the wallet, but at the same time environmentally friendly


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

It's all about applications also.

We've used bulk salt on residentials for the last 5 years.

The key is to only use what you need and that's it. It's when you over-dose and application is when you have problems.

Besides, you can always do a gypsum application on turf areas at the end of the season if you are concerned.

Still way cheaper than buying Cal Chloride, or Mag Chloride.



...........................


----------



## TehTDK (Jan 17, 2013)

You could also just make a brine solution:

1: Its more effective then raw salt alone. Normal salt starts losing its effect at or around -6 degrees centigrade, while a brine solution would last you down to roughly -15.

2: It also makes your salt last longer as opposed to salting raw.

And lastly you should always plow first, and try to get as close to tarmac/concrete as possible before applying salt/brine.

But out of curiosity, what is Ice-Melt based on?. Here where I am located we have 2 ice melting "compounds" that are environmentally friendly but is also a bit on the pricey side at the same time.

The 2 compounds are CMA = Calcium Magnesium Acetate and Potassium-Formate. Potassium-Formate is supposedly what is used on runways etc since it cracks the ice and melts it from beneath so it melts the ice a lot faster.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

Ronwin

If the snow is a small enough amount that you wouldn't plow it, say an inch or two, then you can just "salt" it. More than that plow it first then hit it. Now as far as what to use check pricing in your area first, alot of people hear use a mix of salt and antiskid. This helps save on salt use and gives instant traction abilities untill the salt starts to work. Avoid using salt on concrete if at all possible, and never use salt on a dirt or stone drive. It's also wise to stay away from salt on a driveway done with pavers. I wouldn't recomend cal chloride either, that stuffs just nasty, to handle and on vehicles. If you decide to use salt,use it very sparingly, if you can see the salt, it's to much. you may have to do some trial and error to see which is gonna work best, but always start out light and up from there, it's always easier to add a little more than to remove to much.


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

I think that i have been over salting cuz i really cake it. Imthinking just do a pass with the spreader blasting ? Thanks geer


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

No problem.

As Red Green would say " I'm pullin for yuh, we're all in this together".


----------

